# EPDM Warranty Question



## NEFoamer (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, fairly new to EPDM, been installing Fibertite for a few years. I am looking to bid on a re-roof project that is spec'd for 45 mil ballasted EPDM, going over existing insulation, and adding a 1/2" cover board. 

I have two questions though... It is an existing ballasted roof, and they want a bid to remove ballast stone, and replace it with new ballast stone. Is this common?? I'm not sure what the benefit to new rock would be? 

2nd question is, they are wanting a 20 year warranty. Is there a manufacturer that give a 20 year warranty on something like that? From the manufacturer we've worked with, they will only do it if there is a complete tear off down to the deck and replace the insulation. 

Thanks!


----------



## RoofPro (Oct 29, 2008)

Depending on the condition of the existing ballast this may be do-able, but very labor intensive. 
If the building is not very tall, and river wash gravel is local available I would hydrovac the existing grave and replace it. 
20 year warranty should not be a problem, but they may require to use a cover board supplied by the roof manufacturer.


----------

